# Julli Cory Breeding



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you guys think Julli Cory Doras can successfully spawn in my heavily planted 20gallon tall tank with 6 Julii Corys and some guppies in the tank. So far I've had no luck getting them to spawn but if they do will my guppies/other corys eat the eggs?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If they have some wood or other hiding place, there's a chance they can. I've had Sterbai breed in my heavily stocked community tank before. Would only get one or two babies surviving with each batch but almost once a month, a new cute baby Sterbai would appear healthy, swimming and eating in the tank to join the family.

Anthony


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I found the other inhabitants of the tank normaly eat the eggs off the glass.

I did hatch some in a bubbler by removing them from the glass right away.

I also discovered 4 small coris one day after draining / cleaning my 14 gall bio cube.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, much better success rate if they are separated, but at least with my Sterbais, they were able to successfully produce a baby or two with each batch.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you see spawning behaviour, it's probably be easier and faster to get a new batch of fry by setting up a 10g tank with a spawning group of juli's. Eggs and catlets are too tempting a snack for your tank mates. It can be done, but it will probably take awhile.


----------

